# Fluval Accent Pump Water Level Dropping



## Consp

Hi,

I have the Fluval Accent 25g aquarium and it was running well for the first 4 days after setup. Note that i did cap off the venturi tube so that it is no longer adding oxygen (bubbles) to the output and this has been this way and running well since setup. Around day 5, I heard water flowing into the middle chamber and bubbles were coming from the output. I checked the filter setup and the middle chamber water level had dropped around 2 inches exposing the plastic static tube that connects to the output allowing air to enter the output. I am not sure as to why the water level dropped.

The only way i see to make the water level normalize and increase, is to lift the filter a centimeter or so to allow for extra flow. However, this will add unfiltered water to the mixture. Has anyone else experienced this? I am going to remove the entire filter mechanism tomorrow to make sure i did not miss anything in the setup, check for clogs...etc but in the meantime thought i would see if anyone else may be experiencing the same issue.

I know the Accent is new to market so there may not be a lot out there but if you can relate this to a different filter setup, any advice would be appreciated. I am new to how aquarium filters function.

Thanks for reading,

Consp


----------



## Consp

Update:

Removed the filter and saw nothing wrong and nothing clogged. Reinstalled and it is now working as designed. Maybe an air bubble in the bio ball tank was causing the issue... Not sure.

Consp


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

If you find out anything on that issue, please post. Just bought one of these for my daughter and am getting close to filling it up !


----------



## Consp

Been running fine since i took it apart and put it back together. I am going to assume at this point that there was an air pocket in one of the chambers. Best of luck, it is a really cool system. If you do not want the bubbles from the pump output, just clamp the Venturi tube to disallow air flow and keep it plugged in.

Consp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Consp

Spoke to soon. Still having the same issue. I would like to hear if anyone else is experiencing this and if you have found a solution.

I emailed Hagen and will see what they say.

Thanks,

Consp


----------



## WiseOne

Consp said:


> Spoke to soon. Still having the same issue. I would like to hear if anyone else is experiencing this and if you have found a solution.
> 
> I emailed Hagen and will see what they say.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Consp


Did you find a solution from Hagen? I am seeing the same issue. Looks like it may be due to low flow. I am noticing water is not able to pass through the filter due to lack of suction so the water level in the middle chamber start to fall down, but there is a small hole on the opposite side of the filter at a lower level were the water flows in thus water level maintain at that level as it’s a smaller hole. For testing I swapped the pump with a higher flow rating ( Marineland Maxi 900) water level never fell down plus the aquarium was crystal clear. I have contacted Hagen with this issue but not heard back


----------



## Consp

No, just emailed them again. They reached back out to me a few weeks ago but i did not respond. Interesting that a stronger pump fixes it. Which model did you use?

Is it the 10 watt 247 GPH?

Thanks,

Consp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout12

I am having the same issue. I replaced the filter after only one week and the problem stopped for a few days, but started right back up. I wonder if it has to do with the filter getting dirty?

If anyone hears anything please share!


----------



## Trout12

I spoke to a sales associate at an aquarium store about the Fluval Accent and he says that if the screen filter gets plugged up and this is when the problems persist. I took my screen filter out and have been running it with out since it has the normal filter built in, and problem seems to be solved.

My guess is Fluval needs to redesign the filters screens as they get plugged up way to easy. Can still use them to filter for a few days but once sound starts its wash the screen filter or replace.


----------



## Consp

Hi, can you elaborate on exactly what you did? Did you remove the filter that slides in next to the heater? And you mention a built in filter, where is this located? Thanks, spoke with Fluval again today and they are waiting for a response from their development team in Canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout12

Hi,

I removed the filter cartage which slides in as it still has the biological filter. Solved the noise, and pump problem. 

I am curious to hear what hagen has to say as their customer support said they would get back to us two days ago by e-mail and still no reply. I dont know if my Idea is the best but until they give a option seems to work. I am 100% the problem is the filter cartridge gets clogged really easily and plugs up.


----------



## Trout12

Update...

So we put in a new filter and put the white side of the filter facing away from the middle. bellow where the heater goes at the bottom of the heater we put in foam cube filter to help stop larger matter from going where the motor is...this seams to be stopping the filter from getting blocked. I will work on figuring what the white foam block is called but I think it is just a type of fillter.

Fluval customer service contacted us and is sending us a new motor for our tank. Not sure if it is more powerful or what is going to happen as the motor seems to work fine.


----------



## Consp

They are sending me a new pump as well. Should be here this week sometime. In the interim to try and stop the brown algae invasion, i did some additional water testing for phosphates and silicates. Phosphates were minimal but the silicate reading is 8. I purchased phos-zorb and a small separate mesh media bag from the pet store. Opened the phos-zorb and added about half to the media bag which is long and skinny. It fit nicely next to the heater. The algae is disappearing and so far, no new algae to be found. I will retest the silicate levels this week.

Trout12... You mentioned pacing the filter with the white part away from the middle. I think this is how the instructions say it should be?? White part facing the heater.

While waiting for the new pump, I installed a marineland 900 with roughly double the gph rating. The water level has not dropped. I dont think this is a long term solution since the pump output is so high it moves the water a little too much and pushes the fish around if they are anywhere near the top.

Will be installing the new pump this week and will report results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Consp

FYI... The fluval factory pump is rated at 132g per hour or 500l per hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Consp

The new pump came today from Hagen. Did a python water change and switched from the loud and powerful marineland 900 to the quiet fluval. I did NOT change the filter or make any additional modifications. Only changed the pump. The water level in the center chamber is now at normal levels. I plan on watching this for the next 5 days to see if it remains level. Curious to find out if anyone else made the switch and what your experience is. Please post with updates.

Thanks,

Consp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Consp

*Not Working*

2 days after installing the new pump, the water level has dropped again.


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

*Same Issues ~ Very Disappointed*

Unfortunately we are having the same problem...  Water level goes low in center section constantly. Very disappointing as I talked my daughter into this tank setup due to the easy maintenance feature and the great success we had/have with our other Fluval tanks. (Spec 3) 
what we do (she does) is pull out the filter cartridge and puts it in the bucket, takes it to utility sink in laundry room and cleans it with a small brush. replace in filter and it works great for a few days. Then she has to repeat the process. there is only 6 small fish in the tank and she has been around aquariums for 10 years-- I know she is not feeding them too much. 
Now we have noticed the water in that tank has a noticeable odor. Not happy with the filter setup at all.
I really am considering taking the whole unit out of tank and seeing how well and how big of a Marineland BioWheel filter will fit on back of tank in that opening. I know I will loose the easy water change feature but am so done with the noise and lack of filtration - 
UGH
Any updates from other Fluval Accent users ?


----------



## Mazingerz

*Same problem*

I have the same problem, cartridge filter gets clogged real fast (on the 4th filter after almost one month), water level of middle chamber drops, and the water gets dirty and smelly. This is really frustrating  considering I could have purchased a bigger tank for less money. I have sent a message to Fluval, let's see what they say ..


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

*Any Updates from Fluval ?*

Just wondering what if anything has been heard from Fluval concerning this? 
I am so disappointed that I spent that much money for this setup and am currently only using the tank w/ hood, and stand. I had to take all the rest of the stuff out - 
a Marinland Penguin Bio Wheel 150 fit right on the back of the aquarium in the spot where defective Fluval was. I neatly cut the back cover piece to clear. Also replaced non adjustable heater that came with it - Tank was in bad shape at that point and went down hill with the changes briefly. Bacteria bloom, Green water... just one thing after the other. I finally broke down and bought a UV light ... The Green Killing machine. Took one week with UV running but tank is FINALLY sparkling clear - 
Let me know if anyone is interested I could post some pics.... 
I really feel that I bought a lemon... :-(


----------



## Mazingerz

Galaxy Hunter said:


> Just wondering what if anything has been heard from Fluval concerning this?
> I am so disappointed that I spent that much money for this setup and am currently only using the tank w/ hood, and stand. I had to take all the rest of the stuff out -
> a Marinland Penguin Bio Wheel 150 fit right on the back of the aquarium in the spot where defective Fluval was. I neatly cut the back cover piece to clear. Also replaced non adjustable heater that came with it - Tank was in bad shape at that point and went down hill with the changes briefly. Bacteria bloom, Green water... just one thing after the other. I finally broke down and bought a UV light ... The Green Killing machine. Took one week with UV running but tank is FINALLY sparkling clear -
> Let me know if anyone is interested I could post some pics....
> I really feel that I bought a lemon... :-(


Hi,
I got a reply from them:
..... We have found that the filter cartridges for the Fluval U4 filter, item A492, work very well with the Accent. ....

It seems to be too late for you, but hopefully me and others we don't have to go the the extreme of modding a brand new system. Anyway, given the situation, I have VERY low expectations about this alternative cartridge... once I get one and test it I will report back.


----------



## Consp

Mazingerz said:


> Hi,
> I got a reply from them:
> ..... We have found that the filter cartridges for the Fluval U4 filter, item A492, work very well with the Accent. ....
> 
> It seems to be too late for you, but hopefully me and others we don't have to go the the extreme of modding a brand new system. Anyway, given the situation, I have VERY low expectations about this alternative cartridge... once I get one and test it I will report back.


Don't bother testing the new cartridge. I received the U4 cartridge from Fluval support on January 15th. After 1 month, the tank is extremely dirty. This was coming from a pristine tank prior to the new cartridge. Really unhappy at this point, not only was this system a waste of money, now I have a mess to cleanup.

THE PROBLEM - The U4 cartridge does not fit. The reason they say it works better and that the water level will not drop, is because it is too small for the slot and therefore, it lets unfiltered water through the system.

Trying to save everyone the headache I just went through. Once you receive the new media, and you line it up, you will see what I am writing about.

Consp


----------



## Consp

*From Galaxy Hunter: Let me know if anyone is interested I could post some pics.... *[/B]

I would like to see the pics if you are still offering... Thanks.


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Consp said:


> *From Galaxy Hunter: Let me know if anyone is interested I could post some pics.... *[/B]
> 
> I would like to see the pics if you are still offering... Thanks.


Yep- No problem. I will take some today and figure out how to put them on here


----------



## Mazingerz

Galaxy Hunter said:


> Yep- No problem. I will take some today and figure out how to put them on here


I am also interested, thanks in advance!


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

OK - Here you go... daughters room is crazy colors so it was hard to get good pics  BioWheel 150 hung right in spot that big Fluval clunker sat... still have all the defective Fluval stuff and it could go back on easy enough.. only issue would be I would have to have a new flap sent to me to seal top back up. I don't know if I would ever do that anyway actually. After putting HOB filter in place, I carefully measured top piece and marked out with the blue masking tape. I then carefully cut it with a fine blade in a jig saw. The worst part is that we lost the water change feature... other than that tank is clean and clear. The bucket that came with this tank setup LEAKED any way...


----------



## MIFishGuy

*Possible Solution for Fluval Accent filter problems*

Hi all, 

New here, but I have over 20 years experience keeping fish. I have moved several times in the past few years, so sadly I wasn't able to keep moving my tanks with me. 

I have been looking for all in one solutions, and although I have read some negative reviews of the Accent, Petco here in MI had the white set on clearance for $199 so I jumped on it.

I have seen complaints about the water level dropping in the middle chamber. I have not put any fish in mine yet, but I was thinking of buying the coarse foam for the Fluval 06 series canister filters. I'm going to rip the white and black foam off of the accent filter and attach the foam to the plastic frame, possibly with zip ties. That way there will not be any filter bypass, and the coarse foam from those canisters still allows decent flow even when they get gunked up. They can also be rinsed and reused several times and are WAY cheaper than the Accent renewal kits.

I also took the venturi tube and put the end deep under water in the center chamber using the clip. It just creates too many bubble for my liking.

Once I give this a try I'll post back here, it will be a while....no fish yet, lol.


----------



## Consp

Galaxy Hunter said:


> View attachment 298025
> 
> 
> View attachment 298033
> 
> 
> View attachment 298041
> 
> 
> View attachment 298049
> 
> 
> OK - Here you go... daughters room is crazy colors so it was hard to get good pics  BioWheel 150 hung right in spot that big Fluval clunker sat... still have all the defective Fluval stuff and it could go back on easy enough.. only issue would be I would have to have a new flap sent to me to seal top back up. I don't know if I would ever do that anyway actually. After putting HOB filter in place, I carefully measured top piece and marked out with the blue masking tape. I then carefully cut it with a fine blade in a jig saw. The worst part is that we lost the water change feature... other than that tank is clean and clear. The bucket that came with this tank setup LEAKED any way...


Thanks for taking the time to post the picks. This looks really well done with the cuts you made. I do have one question as it appears that the water level is below the trim. Does it need to be that low to accommodate the new filter? Thanks again for sharing, tank looks great.

Consp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mazingerz

Thanks a lot for the pics. I am not sure what to do yet. I have found that cleaning the cartridge using water from the faucet shower (high pressure) works well, much better than using a small brush. I know a filter should be cleaned using water from the aquarium, but that doesn't work very well.
I may end up changing the filter. I am considering the bio-wheel, but I may end up going with an external canister to avoid cutting the hood.


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Consp said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the picks. This looks really well done with the cuts you made. I do have one question as it appears that the water level is below the trim. Does it need to be that low to accommodate the new filter? Thanks again for sharing, tank looks great.
> 
> Consp
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, it must look like that in picture though. I keep the water level right at the bottom of the HOB filter water return deflector. That way it is very quiet, and is behind black trim piece so the water line is indeed hidden from view. Tank is finally 78 degrees and crystal clear... Other than the fact the I spent way too much money on a designer tank that wasn't designed or tested well enough, I am happy for my daughter as she put up with the only dirty smelly tank in house for a long time... And now it looks and works great. I will make sure to review this tank anywhere I can online to make buyers are aware of the flaws with this system...


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Mazingerz said:


> Thanks a lot for the pics. I am not sure what to do yet. I have found that cleaning the cartridge using water from the faucet shower (high pressure) works well, much better than using a small brush. I know a filter should be cleaned using water from the aquarium, but that doesn't work very well.
> I may end up changing the filter. I am considering the bio-wheel, but I may end up going with an external canister to avoid cutting the hood.


Not a bad idea. At least the cut outs would be very small. Just an FYI the BioWheel 200 did not quite fit, and other than the lid didn't want to cut anything else so went with the 150. Best of luck to you, and post here what you decided to do.. Would be curious to hear about it.


----------



## Mazingerz

Galaxy Hunter said:


> Not a bad idea. At least the cut outs would be very small. Just an FYI the BioWheel 200 did not quite fit, and other than the lid didn't want to cut anything else so went with the 150. Best of luck to you, and post here what you decided to do.. Would be curious to hear about it.


I am glad you mentioned the BioWheel 200 did not fit; I read it was 9 inches long, so it was considering it as an option. I am hoping that, in case I decide to go with a canister, I don't have to cut the lid and I can pass the pipes through the back opening. The Fluval 206 seems a good option, but right now I would hate spending an extra $120 with the same manufacturer, Fluval should give it to us for free :evil:


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Mazingerz said:


> I am glad you mentioned the BioWheel 200 did not fit; I read it was 9 inches long, so it was considering it as an option. I am hoping that, in case I decide to go with a canister, I don't have to cut the lid and I can pass the pipes through the back opening. The Fluval 206 seems a good option, but right now I would hate spending an extra $120 with the same manufacturer, Fluval should give it to us for free :evil:


Yes they should ! And you are right, the pipes will fit through that opening without cutting. Wasn't thinking that through. I am currently converting my 30 gallon to a planted tank with CO2, getting plans together to set up a 55 that was given to me as a Cichlid tank, and just bought a Coralife BioCube 29 gallon to try my hand at reef keeping, so my brain is on overload ! Lots of reading and learning for sure! Take care and again good luck getting your tank worked out ...


----------



## MIFishGuy

*My Accent's pump was installed backwards?*

Hi all, 

I have not tried the new filter pads I mentioned in my earlier post, but I noticed that my tank was not clearing up yesterday, even before adding fish and I had it set up for 4 days empty (just water and the included Biological supplement ). It wasn't really dirty, just the normal "haze" you get when you set up a new tank from leftover gravel dust, etc.

Anyway, I decided to take the pump assembly out and check things out. When I opened up the unit I noticed the pump was backwards !! Only one side of the pump draws in water, and mine had that side facing AWAY from the filter cartridge. I don't know if it's installed that way from Fluval on purpose, but I thought it made more sense for the side that draws in water to be facing the cartridge, since it's supposed to pull water through the ceramic media, up through the filter cartridge and out the top outlet. 

After running the filter for a day, the tank is crystal clear and I also noticed the water level in the middle chamber is about and inch or so higher than it was previously. IT makes sense, with the pump facing the other way it's not putting much force on pulling water THROUGH the cartridge.

I'm not saying the is the cure-all for the filter problems, and I'm still going to try the Fluval 06 sponge, but it's worth checking yours and turning it around, it may help.


----------



## MIFishGuy

*Some pictures*

Here are some pics of the tank, you cam see it's pretty clear and the temp holds exactly at 79 with the included heater in the filter chamber. I just added some Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish yesterday. The poor guys are bored and slightly stressed because my plants and driftwood did not arrive yesterday because of the snow here, hopefully tomorrow.

I'll add more pics of the filter mod once I get the sponges in a few weeks. I'm not touching the filter again until the tank is done cycling.

Hmmm, I'm having trouble getting the images to show up....you can see them here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mazingerz

MIFishGuy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have not tried the new filter pads I mentioned in my earlier post, but I noticed that my tank was not clearing up yesterday, even before adding fish and I had it set up for 4 days empty (just water and the included Biological supplement ). It wasn't really dirty, just the normal "haze" you get when you set up a new tank from leftover gravel dust, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to take the pump assembly out and check things out. When I opened up the unit I noticed the pump was backwards !! Only one side of the pump draws in water, and mine had that side facing AWAY from the filter cartridge. I don't know if it's installed that way from Fluval on purpose, but I thought it made more sense for the side that draws in water to be facing the cartridge, since it's supposed to pull water through the ceramic media, up through the filter cartridge and out the top outlet.
> 
> After running the filter for a day, the tank is crystal clear and I also noticed the water level in the middle chamber is about and inch or so higher than it was previously. IT makes sense, with the pump facing the other way it's not putting much force on pulling water THROUGH the cartridge.
> 
> I'm not saying the is the cure-all for the filter problems, and I'm still going to try the Fluval 06 sponge, but it's worth checking yours and turning it around, it may help.


Wow, that's surprising. In my case, the pump is assembled correctly (I am quite sure); the problem me and others are having is that the cartridge seems to be poorly designed and gets clogged very quickly.


----------



## MIFishGuy

Mazingerz said:


> Wow, that's surprising. In my case, the pump is assembled correctly (I am quite sure); the problem me and others are having is that the cartridge seems to be poorly designed and gets clogged very quickly.


Yes, that's why I mentioned I was going to try the foam from the Fluval Canister filters.....I have a few other ideas as well, but that one seems to be the easiest.. I'm just not messing with anything right now until the cycle is done in a few weeks.


----------



## Mazingerz

MIFishGuy said:


> Yes, that's why I mentioned I was going to try the foam from the Fluval Canister filters.....I have a few other ideas as well, but that one seems to be the easiest.. I'm just not messing with anything right now until the cycle is done in a few weeks.


I read your post yesterday and answered today (without re-reading it) so I forgot that part. I tried the U6 sponge a couple of weeks ago (I place it vertically, between the cartridge and the heater) and I didn't work well - the cartridge got dirty again. I think my experiment didn't work well because I was unable to cover the cartridge properly. Next weekend I may try to install it in a different way (at the bottom of the heater chamber), but I am not sure I'll find the time (my kids are starting to think that I am obsessed with this tank )


----------



## Mazingerz

Consp said:


> Don't bother testing the new cartridge. I received the U4 cartridge from Fluval support on January 15th. After 1 month, the tank is extremely dirty. This was coming from a pristine tank prior to the new cartridge. Really unhappy at this point, not only was this system a waste of money, now I have a mess to cleanup.
> 
> THE PROBLEM - The U4 cartridge does not fit. The reason they say it works better and that the water level will not drop, is because it is too small for the slot and therefore, it lets unfiltered water through the system.
> 
> Trying to save everyone the headache I just went through. Once you receive the new media, and you line it up, you will see what I am writing about.
> 
> Consp


I've been using the U4 cartridge the last couple of days. It's not as wide as the Accent cartridge, but it seems to work. The first day the cartridge got dirty and the water clean. So far it works (water stays clean and water level of middle chamber is not dropping), but it's probably (as you said) because it's letting unfiltered water flow through the edges.


----------



## MIFishGuy

Mazingerz said:


> I've been using the U4 cartridge the last couple of days. It's not as wide as the Accent cartridge, but it seems to work. The first day the cartridge got dirty and the water clean. So far it works (water stays clean and water level of middle chamber is not dropping), but it's probably (as you said) because it's letting unfiltered water flow through the edges.


Mazingerz (and everyone else  ) I've looked at the U4 pads, they are really not very different from the Accent pads (material wise) so I'm not surprised they don't make much difference.

The sponge I'm referring to is for the Fluval 06 series canister filters. It's coarse, but does a decent job of trapping debris (I used to have several Fluval canisters years ago.)

This is the sponge: http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Media-Inserts/External/A226

I'm planning on ripping the pads off my used Accent cartridge and using the plastic frame. I think a few zip ties, and some careful trimming, would hold the sponge in place well and not allow any filter bypass if it's done correctly. I do know from my experience with the 406 canisters that even when these sponges get dirty the water flow is not significantly reduced. I used to only clean my canisters once every 6 weeks or so in two different 90 gallon heavily stocked tanks. I THINK this will work perfectly for the Accents filter and the water flow should be ok for 4 weeks in between cleanings. They can also be rinsed an reused SEVERAL times, I only replaced mine in the canisters every 4 months or so.

Again, my tank is still new and cycling so I'm not going to do any experimenting until the tank is stable. But I will report back here once I do with pictures. I love the Accent filter's look (having everything hidden), and I refuse to give up on it without trying a few things first. 

I can tell you that turning the pump around with the intake on the same side as the cartridge has made a world of difference, but my tank is new still so the cartridge is not getting very dirty yet. I may even upgrade the Fluval pump with something stronger in the future. There's enough room for a decent Eheim pump with a higher GPH rating. So far, so good.


----------



## MIFishGuy

*Which U4 pad?*

Mazingerz, I just realized there are THREE different U4 cartridges:

Poly/Carbon which is exactly like the Accent's:

http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Media-Inserts/Internal/A492

Foam, which is similar to the one from the 06 canister I'm considering trying:

http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Media-Inserts/Internal/A488

and Poly/"Clearmax".....

http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Replacement-Parts/A483

I'm curious, which one are you using?


----------



## Mazingerz

MIFishGuy said:


> Mazingerz, I just realized there are THREE different U4 cartridges:
> 
> Poly/Carbon which is exactly like the Accent's:
> 
> http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Media-Inserts/Internal/A492
> 
> Foam, which is similar to the one from the 06 canister I'm considering trying:
> 
> http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Media-Inserts/Internal/A488
> 
> and Poly/"Clearmax".....
> 
> http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Replacement-Parts/A483
> 
> I'm curious, which one are you using?



Hi, I am using the "POLY/CARBON". As you said, it is really similar to the one made for the Accent.


----------



## Mazingerz

MIFishGuy said:


> Mazingerz (and everyone else  ) I've looked at the U4 pads, they are really not very different from the Accent pads (material wise) so I'm not surprised they don't make much difference.
> 
> The sponge I'm referring to is for the Fluval 06 series canister filters. It's coarse, but does a decent job of trapping debris (I used to have several Fluval canisters years ago.)
> 
> This is the sponge: http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Media-Inserts/External/A226
> 
> I'm planning on ripping the pads off my used Accent cartridge and using the plastic frame. I think a few zip ties, and some careful trimming, would hold the sponge in place well and not allow any filter bypass if it's done correctly. I do know from my experience with the 406 canisters that even when these sponges get dirty the water flow is not significantly reduced. I used to only clean my canisters once every 6 weeks or so in two different 90 gallon heavily stocked tanks. I THINK this will work perfectly for the Accents filter and the water flow should be ok for 4 weeks in between cleanings. They can also be rinsed an reused SEVERAL times, I only replaced mine in the canisters every 4 months or so.
> 
> Again, my tank is still new and cycling so I'm not going to do any experimenting until the tank is stable. But I will report back here once I do with pictures. I love the Accent filter's look (having everything hidden), and I refuse to give up on it without trying a few things first.
> 
> I can tell you that turning the pump around with the intake on the same side as the cartridge has made a world of difference, but my tank is new still so the cartridge is not getting very dirty yet. I may even upgrade the Fluval pump with something stronger in the future. There's enough room for a decent Eheim pump with a higher GPH rating. So far, so good.


Hi, I think I was not clear, I have used both the U6 (the long rectangular coarse sponge) and the U4 (poly/carbon cartridge)
- I tried the U6 a couple of weeks ago, in addition to the Accent cartridge. I placed the U6 sponge vertically between the Accent cartridge and the heater, but it didn't make any difference. I was too lazy to take the whole filter out of the tank and check in detail what the best arrangement would be (like placing underneath the heater?)
- The last few days I've been trying the U4, I got it from Fluval support after I explained to them my issues with the Accent cartridge. So far it doesn't get clogged, but maybe that's because a lot of unfiltered water finds its way around the filter since it is slightly smaller (as Consp mentioned in another post)


----------



## MIFishGuy

Mazingerz said:


> Hi, I am using the "POLY/CARBON". As you said, it is really similar to the one made for the Accent.


Ok, I figured as much but was curious. I have high hopes for the canister sponge . Hopefully my cycle won't take forever. I bought a bottle of Safe Start+, but by the time I got it in the mail, it was VERY cold so I fear the bacteria were all dead. I'm going to travel to big, popular LFS in East Lansing (about 30 miles from here) over the weekend and see if they have any in stock. The tiny store here in town has some, but they removed the expiration date stickers on it...it's probably long expired.


----------



## MIFishGuy

Mazingerz said:


> Hi, I think I was not clear, I have used both the U6 (the long rectangular coarse sponge) and the U4 (poly/carbon cartridge)
> - I tried the U6 a couple of weeks ago, in addition to the Accent cartridge. I placed the U6 sponge vertically between the Accent cartridge and the heater, but it didn't make any difference. I was too lazy to take the whole filter out of the tank and check in detail what the best arrangement would be (like placing underneath the heater?)
> - The last few days I've been trying the U4, I got it from Fluval support after I explained to them my issues with the Accent cartridge. So far it doesn't get clogged, but maybe that's because a lot of unfiltered water finds its way around the filter since it is slightly smaller (as Consp mentioned in another post)


I got that part, but I'm confused on the "U6" sponge you're referring to...the internal filters that the poly/carbon U4 cartridge comes from have four models, U1, U2, U3 and U4. There isn't a U6 (that I'm aware of, I could be wrong), is the sponge from the 406 Canister filter I'm going to try the one you are using? Or is it the U4 sponge that I linked today?

I think using just that sponge from the 406 (not the U4 sponge) zip tied to the plastic frame from the Accent cartridge will work well. You can trim the 406 sponge to fit, but leave enough extra on the sides and bottom to ensure there is no bypass. There will be tiny holes from the zip ties, but the 406 sponge is so much denser it shouldn't make a difference.

Hopefully I'm not being confusing, I have a tendency to not always type out the complete thoughts in my head, lol. Old age I guess.....


----------



## Mazingerz

MIFishGuy said:


> I got that part, but I'm confused on the "U6" sponge you're referring to...the internal filters that the poly/carbon U4 cartridge comes from have four models, U1, U2, U3 and U4. There isn't a U6 (that I'm aware of, I could be wrong), is the sponge from the 406 Canister filter I'm going to try the one you are using? Or is it the U4 sponge that I linked today?
> 
> I think using just that sponge from the 406 (not the U4 sponge) zip tied to the plastic frame from the Accent cartridge will work well. You can trim the 406 sponge to fit, but leave enough extra on the sides and bottom to ensure there is no bypass. There will be tiny holes from the zip ties, but the 406 sponge is so much denser it shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not being confusing, I have a tendency to not always type out the complete thoughts in my head, lol. Old age I guess.....


No wonder you are confused!. I just checked its name in the box and it's called A226 (foam for 404/405/406). These days I had been reading about the Fluval 06 canister filters (106/206/306/406 models), so apparently the "06" number got stuck in my brain


----------



## MIFishGuy

Mazingerz said:


> No wonder you are confused!. I just checked its name in the box and it's called A226 (foam for 404/405/406). These days I had been reading about the Fluval 06 canister filters (106/206/306/406 models), so apparently the "06" number got stuck in my brain


LOL, ok then. You are using the sponge I'm going to try....just in a different way.  I admit I know very little about internal filters (like the U4) because I've ALWAYS used either AquaClears or Fluval and Eheim Canisters. But, now we're on the the same page. ;-)


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Any updates on progress with these issues ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIFishGuy

My tank is still not done cycling yet, so I'm not messing with anything for the moment. However, I'm 3 weeks in on the original cartridge and so far, the water level has not dropped in the middle chamber and the tank is crystal clear. I've only done a few small water changes just to make things easier on the 3 fish in it, other than that, nothing to report.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ssgtlong91

*fluval accent*

i had the same problem so i called fluval and they r shipping out a new heater and new media catridges that are supposed to solve the problem i guess they r the same media used in the u-4 filters..


----------



## sylj0009

Anyone solve the problem ? I bought this tank too and now having the same problem, noticed the water in my tank went yellow/green then noticed weird sound coming out the filter. The water level in the mid chamber was low. I rinced the cartridge, and switched the pump so the side that draws water is actually on the side of the cartridge.. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Hoping to get any updates on the issues we all were/are having. 
Anybody have any luck so far, and what did you do to correct the problems ?


----------



## Mazingerz

Hi Galaxy Hunter,

A few weeks ago I decided to follow your example and get an HOV filter. I got the AquaClear 70 (instead of the BioWheel) becuase it needs less clearance on the top.
I've been using it for a few weeks and the results are fantastic: very clean water and a bit less noisy than the stock filter.

I had to make some cuts in the lid using a rotary tool, but the result looks quite nice as the cuts are hidden from the outside.

These days I got a 75g tank, so I took the Fluval Accent apart to clean it up and fix a small leak using silicone. My daughter's Goldfish will go into the Accent.

Some pictures:


----------



## Chays

How has this tank been working with this new setup? I have the Fluval Accent and the filtration is horrible. Trying to look at other options now.


----------



## Galaxy Hunter

Chays said:


> How has this tank been working with this new setup? I have the Fluval Accent and the filtration is horrible. Trying to look at other options now.


Working great - Mine has the BioWheel filter and the other one here has the AquaClear. Less modification to hood with the AquaClear and is a great filter. Best of luck to you and lesson learned for all of us. "Old School Rules"


----------



## Mazingerz

Chays said:


> How has this tank been working with this new setup? I have the Fluval Accent and the filtration is horrible. Trying to look at other options now.



Working great here too. The stock filter was so bad, the Aquaclear transformed this nightmare tank into an enjoyable hobby


----------



## den5000

*Not intended to be used like that*

Is it possible that when Fluva'sl engineers build this setup with intend to use only artificial plants? I notice that all their videos has artificial stuff and no live plants inside tank. So Is it big difference in amount of waste from fish than fish + plants? 

I solve this problem by buying their 106 canister filter.


----------

